
Majority of Europeans expect end of EU within 20 years - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/may/15/majority-of-europeans-expect-end-of-eu-within-20-years
======
nkkollaw
The EU was something good when it was an union of countries.

When that shifted to pushing for a United States of Europe, politicians lost
all support. An Italian doesn't feel any connection to a Brit, a Pole doesn't
feel like he'd have anything in common with a Greek, etc.

On top of that the evident failure of the Euro made a lot of people that were
neutral change their minds about how good this whole experiment was.

